# Skype ?



## spacemonkey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi guys 

My partner has a apple macbook and i have never used one before i am a windows pc guy. 

Today she has tried to use Skype and when she clicks on the icon which is on the bottom right of the desktop (dashboard thing at bottom of screen) it just shows a ? mark.

I have tried to look to see if i can tell what it is but i dont know my way about the mac so can someone please help. 

Can you do it idiots guide way as i dont even know how to install and uninstall anything on macs

thanks 

Phil


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

If I'm understanding you correctly (that the icon in the Dock is now a question mark), this simply means that the link between that icon (which is just a shortcut) and the actual program (which likely resides in the Applications folder, though it totally depends upon where she actually put it when she installed it) is broken.

She needs to remove that icon from the Dock (by simply clicking on it and dragging it off the Dock [she'll see a little "poof" animation if she did it right]), and then find where the Skype application itself resides. Once she finds it she can simply drag it back into the Dock, where a new shortcut will be created. Or she can launch the application by double clicking it in the folder where it resides.

Hope I've understood correctly and that this helps!


----------



## PalesWales09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been thinking bout using Skype myself for a telephone system! We have a Mac, desktop model but it's on the Mac OS 10.2.8 system. Would we have to upgrade to get it to work with the Skype? 
I have heard that all you need for the Skype system is a high speed internet connection. Is that correct?

We've seen Skype advertised on TV for just $60 a year.. Where did you get your Skype system at and who would you recommending connecting it through?
TIA

Is it hard to hook up?


----------

